# Live frog Cam



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Its not mine but still kinda cool. Dont freak about the mixed species. Its a Dutch website and they dont worry as much about mixing. 
Just EnjOy!
http://cam.krillins.com:8080/multi.html


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

I love watching live streams. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

I was excited to see it. 2 views too!


----------



## HiMonster (Sep 22, 2011)

Didn't see any frogs in the right tank… But that sure was nice moss!!


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Nice Leuc! I was thinking of doing a tadwatch cam, but I'd need a polarized filter for the water, and I'd be embarrassed at how dirty my water gets.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm working on webcam for a new tank, but it won't be soon


----------



## gnod (Sep 12, 2011)

that's pretty neat, and +1 on the moss.. so green!


----------



## leuc11 (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm thinking about doing this (time lapse though) with my vittatus and I think it would be cool with watch eggs develop to


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

They have a live frog cam for darts at the american museum of natural history in NYC.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

B-NICE said:


> They have a live frog cam for darts at the american museum of natural history in NYC.


I have never seen a frog on there. Ive looked during feedings and other times.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

Very Cool ! interesting water feature on the right tank you can see moving water, makes me want to get a better look & find the frogs & maybe pinch a cutting of that moss


----------



## motydesign (Feb 27, 2011)

i must have got lucky? i clicked on it and saw 3 leucs and a anthonyi


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

I can't even get it to work (tried in Chrome and IE8).


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

DannyMeister said:


> I can't even get it to work (tried in Chrome and IE8).


Seems like the camera(s) are off at the moment.


----------



## R.variabilis (Sep 15, 2011)

I see one leuc the other is just the tank.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

The cameras are setup in 2 areas. One is in an internal room and one is in an external "frog tank". I forget exactly where, but the cams owner lives somewhere that can sustain PDF outside. He has built an outdoor pen that opens to an inside area. The outter area is outside and the inner is temperature controlled. I think at night the frogs come inside bc its warmer. 
Its kind of chilly there so the frogs are mostly inside.


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

mordoria said:


> The cameras are setup in 2 areas. One is in an internal room and one is in an external "frog tank". I forget exactly where, but the cams owner lives somewhere that can sustain PDF outside. He has built an outdoor pen that opens to an inside area. The outter area is outside and the inner is temperature controlled. I think at night the frogs come inside bc its warmer.
> Its kind of chilly there so the frogs are mostly inside.


Just hijacking here .

I'm the owner of the website. What you see is an experiment to see if i can keep dart frog outside for the whole year round. The setup is located in the netherlands with a mild sea climate (mild summer/winter). I have chosen the Anthony and Leuco because they are the most sturdy frogs and because they don't mix together.

The basic setup:










The two elements digged in:









And ready:









Because it's outside the moss grows rapidly. Also you don't always see the frogs outside because the size of the cage is rather large and you only see a small part of it.

But the frogs are having a great time and because it is outside they have a wide range of small insects they can eat wich is great. Also it's nice to hear the frogs calling out in the morning  wich results in a lot of nests (see pic where a Anthony is carrying his tadpoles).


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

krillin said:


> Just hijacking here .


Hijack away. I think many people have been checking out your cam lately. Ive also seen another post where you have more pictures of your outside setup. 
Great idea. I wished I lived in a climate that allows me to have darts in my yard


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

Well it can be rather cold in the winter even as low as 15.8 Fahrenheit. That is why the frog have the option to shelter in the styrofoam box.

Last year when testrunning at some point it was around 15 Fahrenheit outside and the box stayed at a comfortable 61 Fahrenheit. So this year will be exiting to see if they will survive the winter.


----------



## DannyMeister (Sep 30, 2010)

krillin said:


> So this year will be exiting to see if they will survive the winter.


Exciting... if... survive...

 "Exciting" would not be my adjective when it comes to survival. "Terrified" and "guilty" come to mind if I were in your shoes.


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah your right. Maybe a poor choice of words. And its possible that maybe one or two frogs will not survive it. They do however have the option to shelter during the winterperiod so it will be intresting to see what there instinct tells them. 

Already seen Leuco's and Anthony's searching for food and the Anthony's are still mating while temperatures are rather low in the morning (48.2 fahrenheit). Also seen another male anthony this morning bringing his tadpoles to the water.










The pool of the waterfall is filled with all sizes tadpoles at this moment. Ranging from supersmall to rather large (1cm without the tale)


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

It's AWAYS black for me, maybe I'm always check at night time.
What country is the webcam located at?

Anyone else want to add a webcam to their terrarium?

Steve


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

I live in the netherlands. So i could be like 12 hour time differance. Daytime here, nighttime at your place. Also it's autumm now so it get dark here around 19:00


----------



## FoxHound (Oct 7, 2011)

This is a sweet idea for a thread! I wish more people would do something like this! I have checked it like 6 times in the last 2 days but I still have yet to see a frog.  I'm gonna keep trying though!

Super cool idea,
-_FoxHound_


----------



## krillin (Jul 20, 2010)

I think that your just a little unlucky . There are times that i don't see anything at all. On the website is a option called "Gallary" There you can find screenshots (the pc will make a capture when he detects movement). The enclosed styrofoam box is rather large (pic) and the webcam inside will only see a small part of it.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Not to hijack your thread, but over at frogforum we've been doing this with updating snapshots for the last few months. We're now trialing Channel 2 as a live stream instead of snapshots (channel 1, the pumilio channel, is still snapshots). Check out the calling _Phyllobates terribilis_:

Frog Forum - Watch Frogs Live on Camera !

(If it's in black and white, it's night time and you're seeing infrared)


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

johnc said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but over at frogforum we've been doing this with updating snapshots for the last few months. We're now trialing Channel 2 as a live stream instead of snapshots (channel 1, the pumilio channel, is still snapshots). Check out the calling _Phyllobates terribilis_:
> 
> Frog Forum - Watch Frogs Live on Camera !
> 
> (If it's in black and white, it's night time and you're seeing infrared)


Wow those golden frogs on ch2 are awesome! I don't know much about poison frogs but those guys are chubby!


----------

